# Review of RMT O-27 Streamlined Passenger Cars



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a review for the LIRR O-27 Streamlined Passenger SET-1 from RMT consisting of #7738 baggage car and #2523 Coach. These cars are all based on the old K-Line molds but have also been updated with modern electronics and improved graphics and color application. I have been admiring the color choice RMT chose for its Long Island cars and locomotives for sometime. For those who are not familiar with this color scheme it is commonly referred to as the Goodfellow color scheme named after Thomas Goodfellow, LIRR president from 1955-1967. This particular choice of colors also coincided with the arrival of the Alco RS-3s, of which the RMT BEEPs have a resemblance to.

Packaging*
If you haven't ordered from RMT in a while you will first notice that they have changed the color of their boxes from blue to what I like to call spar or buff (spar is the color we use on all our fixed deck gear on cutters in the Coast Guard). I like this color over the blue as the lettering and Aristo/RMT symbols are easier to see with this choice of color and the boxes are now more pleasing overall to look at.

The cars come packaged in form fitted styrofoam, wrapped in a clear plastic sheet with a sturdy clear plastic face plate covering the top of the styrofoam. The rubber, accordion type, diaphragms are enclosed and need to be installed. Once these diaphragms are installed though, the car will not fit back into the styrofoam unless these rubber pieces are removed. Also enclosed are two extra light bulbs for their StreamLighting system. More on that later.


Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr








[/url]
Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr








[/url]
Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr








[/url]
Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr


The Cars
The cars are snugly fit in the styrofoam so the plastic wrap was very handy in removing the cars. Upon first handling you can immediately tell the cars are very well put together and have a good weighty feel to them. Construction is solid and the details in the mold, accoutrements, and graphics are immediately evident.


Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr


Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr


Trucks and Couplers
The trucks are a little different from what I am used to, but I am still a novice to the Toy Train world. Where most car's trucks are commonly what appear to be an anodized metal truck so often seen on nearly every type of car, the RMT cars have what appears to be a slightly longer truck that is painted in gloss black. Nothing wrong here and it matches well with the cars.

The couplers are interesting. All the couplers are very sturdy and made of metal. Of note is that all of them are also set up for automatic magnetic coupler track. There are no side tabs for coupler releasing and the assembly appears to be a newer style rather than an older post war style but i will let someone chime in on that as i am not too familiar with auto coupler systems in general. Either way, not an issue for me.


Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr


Lighting and Interiors
The RMT steam lined passenger cars use StreamLighting similar to other K-Line passenger cars. As mentioned above, each car comes with two extra bulbs. Included in the provided instructions are ideas for dying the bulbs other colors, like blue for a night time mood. Also included in the instructions are the effects on the overall lighting should a bulb go out.

The interiors are well done and show seating and tables. Of note are the etchings on the windows. The window etchings are of pull down window blinds that appear in different lengths in different windows. The effect is rather unique, adds to the overall pleasurable appearance and further demonstrates the level of detail paid attention to by the folks at RMT in redesigning the old K-Line passenger sets.


Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr


Untitled by seabilliau, on Flickr


Summary
In closing, I am greatly impressed with these cars. Their overall appearance and weighty/sturdy feel will give you the confidence that you definitely got your money's worth and more. Though this review is only for SET-1 of a two set consist I am sure that the other two cars in SET-2 are of equal footing.

Kudos to Walter and his team for another well made and affordable product. If you haven't had a chance to look at these cars I suggest you go to their website and check them out. *Currently, only the LIRR, NYC, Norfolk So, and Texas Spc sets are in stock with the rest scheduled to arrive sometime this fall I am told. I am waiting for the Baltimore and Ohio set to arrive so I can create my mini-"Columbian" using my RMT B&O BEEF ABA set.

Be Well,

Christopher


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice review, they do look like nice cars.

One possible correction. I believe if you look closer, you'll find the couplers can be manually released. Here's the detail of couplers on a different RMT car, I have a number of different types, and all have this style coupler on them.

Note that the first bubble was supposed to point to that lever on the left under the air hose, you push that toward the car to uncouple. I slipped when I was creating the graphic.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I like the look of the cars, and am seriously contemplating picking up a few of these LIRR units for my Christmas layout this year. I have an old-K-Line "Greenport Scoot" set and this would contrast nicely with it. Thanks for the review.


----------

